# What nissan am i thinking of?



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Right now, i have a B14 200sx and i want a project with a performance note. But the B14 is a FWD car and i want a RWD car. What year/model are those low flat long ones? I swear i saw one with a 200sx badge but i'm not sure of what year and what chassis it is. It looked sorta like a 240sx, but it was alot longer and flatter. I want one of these.


----------



## siamiam (Feb 10, 2005)

are you talking about a S13?


http://www.japmobiles.com/cars/cars_detail.asp?id=13


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Yeah, the s13/14/15 200sx. Are they Japan only cars? I've only ever seen one in person, at that was at a car show.


----------



## siamiam (Feb 10, 2005)

they were a euro,jdm,aussie model with either the CA18det or SR20det.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

there was a 200sx made here before the b14. is was very much like an AE86 corolla (around that same time as well i belive) lower and longer than a s13 240? that would be a z32 300zx.

also the cars pictured in http://www.japmobiles.com/cars/cars_detail.asp?id=13 are the EXACT SAME CHASSIS AND BODY STYLE as a USDM s13 240. but they came with the det or caT. if you are saying "this car was longer and lower than a usdm s13" than a 180sx is not what you are thinking of.


----------



## siamiam (Feb 10, 2005)

the RWD 200sx sold here was the S12 platform sold in the 80s.

http://www.datsuns.com/200sx/


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

this in an example of the USDM 200sx made in 87
ebay wont let me direct link a pic. so here is the auction. 
great looking car imo.


----------



## siamiam (Feb 10, 2005)




----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

^ good god thats a sexy beast


----------



## siamiam (Feb 10, 2005)

its a good platform and while all those bandwagon jumpers are picking up AE86 and Ae85 corrolas the 80s 200sx is a more affordable alternative.

they make great sleepers


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

The S14 is lower and longer then the B14 right? I'm considering selling my B14 200sx for a S14 240sx.

The one i saw was this one.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

^that is an s14. and i thought you were saying "lower and longer than the s13" im much more of a fan of old school style like the 80's 200sx and the 89-94 s13. along with the b13 sentra. smooth flowing lines i dont like at all.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

What is a "zenki" model?


----------



## siamiam (Feb 10, 2005)

im not positive but i think its the early model of the S14 platform.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

does anybody know the B14, s13, and S14 wheelbase?


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

ALL numbers are aproximate ok?
*S13*
Exterior Dimensions & Weight 
XE SE fastback 
Curb Weight - Automatic (lb.) No data No data 
Curb Weight - Manual (lb.) 2657 2684 
Wheelbase (in.) 97.40 97.40 
Length (in.) 178.00 178.00 
Width (in.) 66.50 66.50 
Height (in.) 50.80 50.80 
Track Front (in.) 57.70 57.70 
Track Rear (in.) 57.50 57.50 


*S14*
Exterior Dimensions & Weight 
Coupe SE coupe 
Curb Weight - Automatic (lb.) 2816 2822 
Curb Weight - Manual (lb.) 2754 2761 
Wheelbase (in.) 99.40 99.40 
Length (in.) 177.20 177.20 
Width (in.) 68.10 68.10 
Height (in.) 51.00 51.00 
Track Front (in.) 58.30 58.30 
Track Rear (in.) 57.90 57.90 

*B14*
Exterior Dimensions & Weight 
Base SE SE-R 
Curb Weight - Automatic (lb.) 2381 2427 2594 
Curb Weight - Manual (lb.) 2320 2366 2594 
Wheelbase (in.) 99.80 99.80 99.80 
Length (in.) 170.10 170.10 170.10 
Width (in.) 66.60 66.60 66.60 
Height (in.) 54.20 54.20 54.20 
Track Front (in.) 58.30 58.30 58.30 
Track Rear (in.) 56.50 56.50 56.50 
Ground Clearance (in.) No data No data No data


----------

